# audi V8(D11) photogallery



## ShadowPhography (Jan 9, 2009)

post heare your audi V8 photos...
some cars what are in estonia...we have oficially about 25 of them...also one V8 Lang.
















































































































later one some shoots before and after my V8 model...


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: audi V8(D11) photogallery (ShadowPhography)*

Awesome cars. I would love to see more. I wish this forum was a bit more active!


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: audi V8(D11) photogallery (loxxrider)*

give me time chris. ill be making it active one day lol. 
nice cars btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice! I love the A8 rims on the first car you posted.


----------



## ShadowPhography (Jan 9, 2009)




----------

